# Tippler highflyers?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM7f1R0n1uQ

I'm coming across alot of people calling their birds tippler high flyer, they explain to me a High flyer can be a Tippler and a Tippler can be a Highflyer.

I got really confused as i thought they were two different breeds?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They are, Tipplers are not high fliers although they do fly high, High fliers were bred to gay way up high for long times but tipplers for bred to fly many many hours at all different heights. Tipplers are a competition endurance flying breed if you want to get technical about it.

They go way up high and then ride the wind currents to save energy, They loose altitude while saving energy to gain again when they get too low.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The birds in that video are all different breeds and crossbreeds. Filthy loft, they are eating what looks like bread from a very dirty floor.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just like what NZ said, tipplers are bred for endurance flying.You'll get the ones that like to go up high a lot,and some that fly above roof top.And then a mixture of both.



PS:I don't see tipplers in the video.Just some highflyers that look like Iranians,and some turkish tumblers.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, I did not even see the video, Just responded to the questions. They all look similar to me, Tipplers vary all around the world but at the end of the day you would need to fly them to know if they are any good.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

the birds in the vid are nice but the husbandry of the loft is a disgrace !


----------

